# Who has an Onpoint V?



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I live in the Greater Toronto Area (Canada) and often bump into someone with an Onpoint V ... on the streets, in the field or on this forum. 

Just wondering how many Onpoint V owners there are on the forum? KrazyKian and I have often talked about having an Onpoint meet-up ... maybe we can make it happen if there are enough of us in the GTA? Would be interesting to see if there are any long lost V siblings out there ;D

If you have an Onpoint V feel free to let us know ...

*My V's name/sex:* Rio[/color]/m[/color]
*My V's age is:* 2 years[/color]
*My V's Onpoint dad is:* Farley[/color]*
My V's Onpoint mom is:* Godzilla[/color]
*Hometown:* Brampton, ON[/color]

If you are interested in checking out Onpoint ... their website is http://www.onpointvizslas.com/


----------



## tovizchick (Nov 15, 2010)

As you know if you've read my recent postings...I'm an expectant Onpoint owner...would love to meet other owners if you arrange a get together...


----------



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

My V's name/sex: Koda/M
My V's age is: 7 months
My V's Onpoint dad is: Axel
My V's Onpoint mom is: Jinx
Hometown: Richmond Hill, ON


----------



## Petro (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Hockey Dad, where abouts in Richmond Hill are you located? I'm up near Bathurst and King. Not getting an Onpoint V, but might be getting a V in about 3 weeks. Did you take your pup to the offleash park off Yonge, behind the Canadian Tire?


----------



## Shift (May 11, 2010)

Hey treetops I am in Hamilton also with an on point v, his stats

Koby, m
18 months
Dad was Newman
Mother was Craze
Hamilton


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa
Almost 10 months 
Dad: Hotshott
Mom: Cheeky
Toronto


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Krazy Kian Onpoint's Éirinn go brách / Male
20 months
Rowdy
Ellie May
Toronto, ON


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey tovizchick, looks like we're getting a pup from the same litter.

My V's name/sex: Macaroni aka "Mac"/male
My V's age is: 6 weeks
My V's Onpoint dad is: Rowdy
My V's Onpoint mom is: Solid
Hometown: Toronto, ON


----------



## CottagerGreg (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi there

I am looking to get an onpoint Vizsla... I've been out to see their facility and met with them. I've look into other breeders also. 

I am fairly confident with them in providing a quality dog that is bred with good temperament, form, etc. I am also happy that they provide a 5 year health guarantee. shows me that they believe in their line of dogs. 

How has the experience been for people? 

I am looking to get a female from the litter available in may/june.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

CottagerGreg said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am looking to get an onpoint Vizsla... I've been out to see their facility and met with them. I've look into other breeders also.
> 
> ...


I was on their site recently... I think the upcoming litter is from the same parents as our girl. 
I would highly recommend them. I'm beginning to see the importance/significance of a well bred dog.

Other pros in the industry speak highly of them also.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

CottagerGreg said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am looking to get an onpoint Vizsla... I've been out to see their facility and met with them. I've look into other breeders also.
> 
> ...


Highly recommend them.
Just know that they are serious breeders of field dogs. They can be big runners.
Kim and John were great when Kian was a pup, I think I bombarded them with calls and emails every time we had questions for the first three months after we took him home.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

I concur. Kim and John are amazing. Very professional and most inmportantly patient (w/ the continuous questions...which I'm still asking). When getting your dog just advise what your intended purpose is for them (hunting vs companion) and they can match the energy level of the pup (and sometimes parents) to your needs. We couldn't be happier w/ our man. 

Best of luck w/ it!


----------



## CottagerGreg (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes def they are matching the level of energy to what my needs are as it's going to be a family dog. Even their companion dogs are great in the field. (if I ever decide to do so)


----------

